# RB-26 In Korea



## MIflyer (Jun 3, 2020)

From the USAF Museum newsletter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 7, 2020)

It is interesting to read about LORAN in the Korean War. During my seagoing career, we avoided the usage of old LORAN A equipment in coastal waters due to low accuracy and time-consuming procedures. It was OK in the oceans as a substitute for the sextant, especially when satellite schedules were not maintained. (GPS was not available yet, only Transit). Still, I prefered Omega system and its Soviet clone RSDN-20 due to simplicity of the receivers and considered LORAN A boxes just as another layer of redundancy.
Kudos to air navigators who managed to exploit LORAN to its full capabilities in its first generation form.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 7, 2020)

The local sheriff's dept was tossing out some stuff they removed form their military surplus helicopters and I ended up with a Trimble unit that is a combined GPS and LORAN receiver. The GPS function probably still works but hooking it up would be a real chore.


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 12, 2020)

A combined receiver should have later LORAN C definitely. It was very good for its time.


----------

